# Wild Camping: how do you do it?



## ChrisandJohn

We’ve been motorhomers for just over 2 years now, but compared to a lot of MHF members we’re still newbies. We’ve only had the one van: a 10 year old Auto-Sleeper which we love apart from one or two (well, three really) issues. 

So far our pattern of camping has been to use mainly clubs sites, along with some CLs, CSs and the odd independent site. We’ve only ‘wild camped’ once, and that was by accident. A site cancelled our booking due to waterlogging so we slept in the van parked on the road outside our friends’ house when they had a party. Not ideal, but it solved the problem.

So,...apart from the usual questions about where you can camp and how you manage to find it what I’m really curious about is what you do when you’re camping? I realise there are probably infinite possibilities but I can’t help feeling they must somehow fit into one or other of the following three types.

1. You find your ideal spot, set up camp early in the day and spend your time in or around the van, enjoying your surroundings,

2. You set up camp then go off on foot, bicycle, bus or train for several hours, to do what you came to do, before returning later in the day. 

3. You drive to somewhere you can park for the day while you do the things that interest you, then after your activities you find somewhere to camp for the night.

Before we could consider wild camping for other than the odd night we would need to spend some money to solve power, water and possibly security issues. For information, and possible encouragement, I’d like to hear stories about how members spend their time when wild camping.



Thanks

Chris

PS We tend to fit into 2, though as we are on camp sites we usually can't arrive before 12 noon on the first day. We wonder though, how safe it is to go off and leave your van if you're wild camping.


----------



## Vennwood

One of the most important things about wild camping is feeling secure in the place you are wild camping. We have pulled into a number of spots and have not fealt "happy" and have moved on. Most wild camping spots are known by many so you are not always entirely on your own.

There is safety in numbers so parking among fellow campers can be good. (not parking on top of them but giving them space) We have found places that have been unique and we have stayed there for several days.


----------



## paulkenny9

I think the point you may be missing about wild camping is you dont really "set up camp", it is somewhere to park for the night when you are touring.

When we are out we are usually upto something, Climbing, canoeing, cycling or walking, these thing often mean we need to be somewhere off the beaton track.

club site aint really our thing cos we often arrive late evening and are planning on being somewhere early doors, so they do not represent value for money, we generally look for independent sites or farm site (never tried a cl or cs as we dont belong to a club, but like the idea) this is because i dont really want to pay more than £12 to £15 for a parking space for a night and we dont use hook ups.

So most of the time in the Lakes but more so Snowden we wild camp, there are many more small independent sites in the Lakes which makes the need for wild camping less.

So to answer your question

I generally have a rough idea where we are going to park, normally somewhere within walking distance to a pub, not near anybodies house and although a lot of people say they like to be on their own, we usually opt for somewhere there is usually one or two vans, saftey in numbers an all that,.
So after a days activities, hit the spot around dusk (thus attracting least attention) make some dinner in the van and head down the road for a few beers and if anybody were to ask me to move the answer is simple, I cant.

Wild camping is great, and not because it is cheap or other things people might say, but because it fits in with our lifestyle.

I am sure if you have not had much need to do it so far i doubt you ever will.

Now if we had aires........

Paul


----------



## Jented

Hi Chrisandjohn. 
We cast our vote before replying,and at the moment,we are not "Oddlegs". Enjoy the area you fancy staying the night,while doing so,look for somewhere safe looking, as it gets later in the day,in some of the more crowded areas people tend to drift away so you can often have a spot on a beach,or moorland to yourselves,in certain areas,perhaps a m/home may be parked up,have a chat,they may be stopping as well,there is safety in numbers,but that is obvious. I know this may sound silly to some people,but often parked up in the lorry of a night a police car has cruised by,and i have flagged them down and asked if this was a good spot to be ,they have allways been very helpfull,so no reason not to ask one yourself,they do know their patch.
10% of any money you save,can be sent to " Teds Stella Fund"
Jented


----------



## ChrisandJohn

paulkenny9 said:


> I think the point you may be missing about wild camping is you dont really "set up camp", it is somewhere to park for the night when you are touring.
> 
> When we are out we are usually upto something, Climbing, canoeing, cycling or walking, these thing often mean we need to be somewhere off the beaton track.
> 
> club site aint really our thing cos we often arrive late evening and are planning on being somewhere early doors, so they do not represent value for money, we generally look for independent sites or farm site (never tried a cl or cs as we dont belong to a club, but like the idea) this is because i dont really want to pay more than £12 to £15 for a parking space for a night and we dont use hook ups.
> 
> So most of the time in the Lakes but more so Snowden we wild camp, there are many more small independent sites in the Lakes which makes the need for wild camping less.
> 
> So to answer your question
> 
> I generally have a rough idea where we are going to park, normally somewhere within walking distance to a pub, not near anybodies house and although a lot of people say they like to be on their own, we usually opt for somewhere there is usually one or two vans, saftey in numbers an all that,.
> So after a days activities, hit the spot around dusk (thus attracting least attention) make some dinner in the van and head down the road for a few beers and if anybody were to ask me to move the answer is simple, I cant.
> 
> Wild camping is great, and not because it is cheap or other things people might say, but because it fits in with our lifestyle.
> 
> I am sure if you have not had much need to do it so far i doubt you ever will.
> 
> Now if we had aires........
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul,

I'm not sure I am missing a point so much as curious as to the range of ways people might wildcamp. Perhaps I should have emphasised the YOU in 'How do YOU wild camp'. I wasn't wanting people to be prescriptive. Anyway, you've told me how you do it so thanks. That was the kind of thing I wanted to know.

Chris

Chris


----------



## DiscoDave

i'd find it hard to tick just one box, some times we wild camp on spec as a stop over on our way somewhere sometimes we head out with the intention of going to the beach for the day and don't fancy going home.

our last holiday was from good friday till the following sunday, all we knew was that we had campsites booked for the weekends and we knew where we wanted go inbetween, but nothing booked.

we ended up spending two nights in one spot, and yes we set up camp, chairs out in the sun for an afternoon sunbathing and then a leisurely walk to the pub for a meal and half a pint (the down side to wild camping)

you'll work out where's safe to stay for the night, weather on not to leave the van there while you go off etc, it's mostly common sense, ie you wouldn't leave your van in a car park covered with broken glass on the floor.

As for the police, never had any bother with em, last may bank holiday we even had armed police pop in for a brew inbetween doing security patrols of the area we were staying in.

the best thing about it all is finding that spot where at 6pm you are entirely on your own or with your friends and you have the best views of the surrounding area so you can sit back relax and enjoy!


----------



## ChrisandJohn

DiscoDave said:


> i'd find it hard to tick just one box, some times we wild camp on spec as a stop over on our way somewhere sometimes we head out with the intention of going to the beach for the day and don't fancy going home.
> 
> our last holiday was from good friday till the following sunday, all we knew was that we had campsites booked for the weekends and we knew where we wanted go inbetween, but nothing booked.
> 
> we ended up spending two nights in one spot, and yes we set up camp, chairs out in the sun for an afternoon sunbathing and then a leisurely walk to the pub for a meal and half a pint (the down side to wild camping)
> 
> you'll work out where's safe to stay for the night, weather on not to leave the van there while you go off etc, it's mostly common sense, ie you wouldn't leave your van in a car park covered with broken glass on the floor.
> 
> As for the police, never had any bother with em, last may bank holiday we even had armed police pop in for a brew inbetween doing security patrols of the area we were staying in.
> 
> the best thing about it all is finding that spot where at 6pm you are entirely on your own or with your friends and you have the best views of the surrounding area so you can sit back relax and enjoy!


I know what you mean about ticking boxes. The poll was an afterthought really, I just want to hear people's different experiences of wildcamping, not just about the place they choose to stay at and how they found it, but how it fits into what they are doing with their time.

Chris


----------



## paulkenny9

Its good to be able to just turn up on spec, no formalities, I suppose we see as part of the freedom a camper brings.

C&J, do you guys have any hobbies or activities that go along with your van?? maybe that would be a good topic for another thread.

Paul


----------



## havingfun

*wild camping,how do you do it*

hi,

we have only been motorhoming 21/2 years, and we have not stayed on a site yet,except bream last year,and that was fun.
we are too i would say disorganised,but really its just wanting to come and go as we please,after 40 odd years having to be in a routine.

we, really me... goes on all the wildcamping sites, including this one,and gets an idea about an area,and ask other motorhomers,then we usally spend most of the day walking or round a castle or something,and then make in the general direction of where i,ve seen somewhere to park,but you get a good feel for somewhere,beach,lake national park,and try to park before it goes dark,so you can see what the ground is like,etc.

the first time you lay awake most of the night,every noise is at least a ten foot black bear,,,,,,,but you wake in the morning look out,and hopefully to a great veiw,we must be coming up to 400 nights,and still enjoy as much as the first week.

mags.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

paulkenny9 said:


> Its good to be able to just turn up on spec, no formalities, I suppose we see as part of the freedom a camper brings.
> 
> C&J, do you guys have any hobbies or activities that go along with your van?? maybe that would be a good topic for another thread.
> 
> Paul


We both like walking, John particularly has an interest in natural history and in gardening, and we're also both interested in art and architecture. We take lots of photos too while we're out and about. Mostly we want to stay somewhere where there are good walks. If we stay in or near a city we like to find art galleries and museums. We often combine motorhoming with visiting friends and family: mainly Dorset, Kent and Scotland so far. Also, 2 trips to France last year have made me determined to improve my French, so that has become an interest now.

Chris


----------



## teemyob

*Wild*

I think we need to stop using the term "Wildcamp" and find another terminolgoy, my understanding of wildcamping is something you do with a tent in the wilderness and eat the wildlife you snare (or the baked beans you took with you!).

Freestop is another matter and is something you just do, regardless of wether you stay around the van, early late or whenever. It is something you know is right when you find a nice spot.

Not something we do too often as we like a drink with our evening meals and that tends not to go well with the places we have found of late.

™


----------



## TheBoombas

We nearly always just decide were we want to be and then look around the area (This sometime takes a bit of time) for a place that looks safe to park overnight. We then go do out thing and return to the spot later. 

If it's just an overnight stopover spot that were looking for then we now nearly always head for an industrial estate! 
Not the most glam of locations I know. but if you don't know the area your in these are nearly always a very safe bet, police patrols, lorries parked overnight. Some of the lot of the bigger ones off motorway junctions get rather busy at night and even have 24hr cafe's and loos. 
We too have brewed up for the police or security patrols. you do tend to be woken up early by the lorries, but that suits us as we can then carry on with our journey after a good secure nights sleep.

Boomba


----------



## Boff

Hi,

I have ticked the second box, although it is a bit difficult. Depending on the situation we have been doing all three variations, although, admittedly, the last one only in rare occasions. Usually we want to know where we spend the night before starting any activities. 

One of the situations we have been in is: We are trundling along, and suddenly we hit our dream spot. So here we stay. And if there is enough time left, we do activities, which might very well include leaving the van. 

What we have also done several times, especially if we want to do a walking or cycle tour: We arrive the evening before, sleep, and then go out early next morning. And around noon, when the crowds arrive, we come back, take a shower, and leave. 

Regarding safety: I am clearly an agnostic regarding the safety-by-numbers idea. On one hand we have never had any kind of security issue when staying in total solitude. And on the other hand we had unpleasant experiences several times, including a burglary into our own van while we were sleeping in it, in the presence of other MHs, or even on regular camp sites. 

I do however trust my own instincts. And if a place does not "feel right", then we move on.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## HikerG

Hi,

Well I've only been a motorhome owner for just over 2 months so even more of a newbie than you! However I fulltime in mine and wild camp more than 50% of the time. At the moment I still work in a regular 9 to 5 job and my requirements are perhaps different to most. 

My family and many friends tend to be based in West London and Surrey area. I sometimes use the Chertsey CCC site but I also wild camp on industrial estates etc, especially at weekends when they can be pretty deserted. Generally I only arrive after normal working hours and I'm usually gone before 9:00am. 

My workplace is in Kent. I heard about a suitable place to wild camp close to work which is near a church and away from houses. Now though I just stay in the work car park. 

I remember having concerns about wild camping when I started but the more you do it the more confident you feel and the better you get at finding places. In my first week of wild camping I remember being in this deserted place in Kent only to hear many car engines outside. Considering there are no houses I can only assume there was something going on in the church that evening or possibly I had managed to park on a dogging site. I also remember trying out a layby in Kent only to have someone wake me at 6:00am complaning that I was parked on his burger van pitch. 

This past weekend I've been up to Northumberland and decided to break the journey. My GPS has various truck stops saved as POI and I used one of these with no problems though there was a boy racer doing handbrake turns until about 2:00am. 

Many of the places I wild camp are not particularly scenic but it does not concern me as it's serving a purpose and once I close my blinds I could be anywhere. 

For your information I have 2 x 80Ah leisure batteries and my interior lighting is LED. I do not own a TV but the laptop gets lots of use which is connected to 12v using a Maplins lead. At the moment I'm using the work shower but I think the biggest challenge for me personally for wild camping for long periods would be access to fresh water and emptying the thetford toilet cassette. 

I don't use harmful chemicals in my thetford, preferring the cheaper washing detergent liquid from Tesco which is 95p per litre. Despite this I would still feel odd walking with a large cassette into a toilet to empty it. Maybe I should just buy a large bag to put the cassette in to disguise it?

If I was to shower in the motorhome every day I would guess that I would need to refill with water every 3 days. I would have no problems filling up at a petrol station though it can take ages. I've even heard of people who connect to water supplies in cemetaries but I think that takes more 'front' and I assume you would need a hose that was extremely long!

On balance I prefer being on campsites but it's not always possible to secure a pitch at late notice and I do save money by wild camping. From late June I will be touring Europe and I will not be able to afford to stop at campsites all the time so will use budget places and wild camp when I can. I may need to get a solar panel before I leave the UK but I'm not convinced the cost is justified yet as I'm quite a low user of electricity and never stay in one place for long (so the alternator seems to keep the batteries charged). 

Gary


----------



## CaGreg

Hi,
I'm sorry not to have voted in the poll, but I would have to vote for all three.

We nearly always wildcamp here in Ireland and have wildcamped in France and Spain too.

There is often an 'aha' moment when we find the right place, even when we might not have been planning to stay there. It could be at any time of the day, but I like to be parked up before I start dinner. I like scenic places, and if there is water nearby that is even better, beaches and harbours are our favourite. We spent a night in a supermarket car park last week in France, a first for us. It was boring but ok.

The more you do it, the more comfortable it gets, but there are definitely those that does and those that doesn't. A smaller van makes it easier.

Ca


----------



## Wikisnoodle

2 years experience here, we stuck to sites at first, in England and Wales. After 12 months and trying a couple of CLs, we ventured into northern France without booking a thing. 2 weeks on aires, dropping into a site every now and again for a hook-up night. We enjoyed it so much, we returned for a second run and, this year tried the Benelux countries (all sites, aires either not good enough or in the wrong places). 

As far as I understand it, wild camping is illegal across all of these countries. Scotland will be our next adventure, so this thread is of great interest - maybe a mix of booked sites and unbooked nights? Someone in Belgium told us that Scotland is to get aires – do they exist anywhere?


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Erindoors the dog and me just decide where we want to to stop and if it feels good we stop!.

Some places we go to where we have been before and feel reasonably secure we just park up.

I have been to places that feel the pants and just move on until we feel OK.

works for us!.


----------



## sallytrafic

I'm a solitary wildcamper like (Gerhard) Boff and the only time apart from Marine Parade Dover that I have camped with others is with CaGreg in Co Mayo. We have a number of 'rules' which we tend to follow, they are not set in concrete. 

We don't park with others. 
Don't stop where we can be overlooked or (where we become part of someone's view).
Don't set up camp or look like we are about to become a fixture.
Use internal rather than external screens.
Don't rule anywhere out until we have looked at it.
Don't stay a second night.
Don't ignore overnight or camping restriction notices 
Don't stay where we are unhappy.

These 'rules' haven't really restricted us too much but the last is the most important. 

Our most unusual spots? We have wild camped on the sea front in the city of Aberdeen, with (near) travellers in Ayrshire and twice at the same carpark with a new age traveller on Orkney. All of which broke one or more of the above rules.
N


----------



## ChrisandJohn

So you're up following the election results, Frank?


Chris


----------



## Citysafe

Something that works for us.

In really busy places near the sea say on the med - we tend to park up for the day in a place where motorhomes can park but cannot overnight - we then do what we do all day - we then move the camper later to a good safe position - maybe with a view. We would have scouted the place earlier - but waited for the place to get quiet.

Mariners can be good.

Up early and clear off.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Chris,

We have enjoyed wildcamping in all of the ways you have described and it's all a matter of what suits us best at the time! 

The beauty of wildcamping for us is that we don't always have a set plan and we often make an impromptu decision if we suddenly come across a beautiful location that takes our breath away! There's nothing more rewarding than feeling as if you are totally isolated from the rest of the world and waking up to open fields, blue seas or some other magical scene and where on earth could you find a campsite that could ever offer such fantasic views and solitude? 

If we are visiting a particular area or event etc and decide to wildcamp afterwards, then generally we would park up somewhere safe and secure whilst we visited wherever and then we would probably return to our motorhome and drive for a while until we found a safe place to stop for the night. We do stay on campsites too though and generally when away touring, especially around Europe, we would enjoy a mixture of both! This is the true beauty and freedom of owning a motorhome and why we both love the whole motorhoming lifestyle so much and we just love being able to do our own thing whenever the fancy takes us!

Why not give it a try - you will love it I'm sure! 

Sue


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Thank you everyone, that was helpful. OK, let’s assume we want to give it a try. At the moment I can think of a couple of circumstances where it could work well for us, but I still can’t quite see what would be the best approach.

I’d like us to do some spontaneous overnight trips within a 1.5 to 2 hours drive. In this context spontaneous means not having to plan a cat feeder so we’d have to come back the next day and would want to make the most of the time available. We could, let’s say, be somewhere in the Yorkshire Dales by mid morning. We want to do a walk, perhaps in the Malham area. Do we park in the car park, go walking for the day, come back, then set off to find somewhere to stay for the night? Or, should we drive around the area looking for suitable camping places first, and having found one start our walk from there?

To me, one advantage of wild-camping in this instance is that you don’t have to wait until midday to be let into a campsite. On the other hand, could we be driving around for ages, or end up miles from where we want to be? I can’t share the driving because of visual problems and I’m sure John would prefer to relax and have a meal after the walk rather than set off for who knows where.

The other scenario is when we’re planning a longer distance trip (for instance we go to Dorset to stay near my son’s family a few times each year). At the moment we tend to stop overnight roughly halfway in each direction. So far we’ve stopped at Devizes, Tewkesbury (twice), Bath, and Broadway. If we were to wild-camp instead of booking a site how much would we need to plan when and where to come off the motorway and start looking for a stopping place. We would not be interested in staying in lay-bys just to save money. The point of stopping overnight is to avoid a long, tiring, possibly 7 hour drive in one day and to see other interesting parts of the country. How likely is it that the quest to find somewhere to stop increases overall driving time and produces stress rather than a sense of freedom?

Perhaps these examples are not typical of how others use wild-camping, which was the point of my original question. i feel though that until we’ve tried it for the odd overnight stop, as above, we’re unlikely to know whether it’s something we’d like to do more frequently and plan longer trips and tours without booking sites. 

Our 10 year old van is comfortable but perhaps not equipped for long periods off site an without hook-up. Before investing effort and money in being able to be more independent of sites we need to know if it’s for us.

Oh well, I think we'll just have to give it a try.

Thanks again everyone.



Chris


----------



## CaGreg

I have no knowledge of wilding in UK, but I would opt for the first scenario as a try out. Then post on here, or look up wildcamping website and ask where would be a good place to stay in that area.

You don't have to make it all up yourselves, nothing wrong with picking other people's brains. I have done it myself for places I haven't been to myself. A good first experience will give you a bit of confidence, leading to a slightly more relaxed time next trip. Find your parking spot first, then go for your walk. You will enjoy it more, knowing that you have somewhere to stay.

Have a backup ready if it feels more comfortable for you. The reality is that I have never spoken to anybody who has been asked to move on, and we have wilded in Ireland, France and Spain.

Good luck, have fun.

Ca


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Thanks Ca, that makes a lot of sense. Don't know why I didn't think about trying to check where others actually stay. I'll check out websites and perhaps the database on MHF (the fount of all my m/h knowledge).

Actually, I could much more imagine wild-camping in Ireland. I know more wild, uncrowded places there. Wish the ferry there was cheaper, we'd be over like a shot. We'll wait though until we can have several weeks together to make the travel cost worthwhile.


Chris


----------



## dovtrams

*Re: wild camping,how do you do it*



havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> we have only been motorhoming 21/2 years, and we have not stayed on a site yet,except bream last year,and that was fun.
> we are too i would say disorganised,but really its just wanting to come and go as we please,after 40 odd years having to be in a routine.
> 
> we, really me... goes on all the wildcamping sites, including this one,and gets an idea about an area,and ask other motorhomers,then we usally spend most of the day walking or round a castle or something,and then make in the general direction of where i,ve seen somewhere to park,but you get a good feel for somewhere,beach,lake national park,and try to park before it goes dark,so you can see what the ground is like,etc.
> 
> the first time you lay awake most of the night,every noise is at least a ten foot black bear,,,,,,,but you wake in the morning look out,and hopefully to a great veiw,we must be coming up to 400 nights,and still enjoy as much as the first week.
> 
> mags.


"The first time you lay awake, that is what it putting me off" 'wild camping' 6' and 16 stone, a big feardie!

Dave


----------



## Ifor

My normal touring routine is to find a spot about 6-7pm. Then the next day I will normaly leave the van in the morning to go cyceling or do whatever else I intend. I will either be back in time to move pre lunch or pre-teatime. I will move on and stop somewhere for lunch/tea. I then move on again to get into the region of where I want to be the next night in the 6-7pm timeframe. I rarly spend two nights in the same spot but will if it is a good spot and I put in a hard days cyceling.

Ifor


----------



## isadora

This is about wild camping......It depends on so many things, the most important being, where you are in the world??? In Bulgaria we wild camped regularily outside Monasteries, plenty of room & always a water supply. In Greece the beach, but only remote ones,in France small villages, in front of or near the Church( if there is no aire) In any country Sports grounds are good once the sportsmen have gone home! There is usually water & we have known hot showers open. We do always try to buy something locally the next day if we are near a shop. Another lovely option is a small fishing port just look on your map & find that piece of land jutting out to sea, always space & you merge into the landscape amongst the boats , vans & fishing paraphenalia. We are at our most cautious in Spain.
A point about security, we have a routine, 1, we always have our van in a 'ready to go' mode ie, pointing in right direction to leave, keys @ the ready, nothing left outside, step in up position & we dont use our overcab (Hymer) bed for obvious reasons. 2, we do have a home made strap system across the inside of the door & a similar system on the inside of the only sliding window. On paper this sounds a bit of a pain but actually its simple & routine & we sleep soundly. Wild camping is not about avoiding paying, to us being alone in often remote places & exploring the narrow roads the tiny hamlets the vast skies. Just do it!!!


----------



## suedew

Thanks Chris for starting this thread, something John and I have talked about often, but not tried yet.

We have used aires in france and spain often being the only van there. We have also driven to some which looked great in the book but did not feel right so moved on to our next choice.

I also worry about getting rid of black and grey waste, so would probably use a campsite/aire to dispose of these.

Certainly intend giving it a try this year though.

Sue


----------



## HeatherChloe

*Re: Wild*



teemyob said:


> I think we need to stop using the term "Wildcamp" and find another terminolgoy, my understanding of wildcamping is something you do with a tent in the wilderness and eat the wildlife you snare (or the baked beans you took with you!).
> 
> Freestop is another matter and is something you just do


here here


----------



## HeatherChloe

I'm not sure how or why this old thread got resurrected, but now it has been, I might as well join in :

Places I have slept the night in my van:

* on various family and friends' driveways

* on various streets outside friends' houses or someway down their street till I could find a space (either because of visiting them and no spare room, or because of them having parties and me not wanting to drive home afterwards)

* on the street within 5 minutes walk from where I live (no apparent reason)

* in various carparks of various nightclubs, with their permission (so as not to have to drive home afterwards) 

* on a village green in Oxfordshire, spending the evening at the nearby pub, and filling up with water in the morning from said pub

* at Marine Crescent  now no longer allowed.... 

If I'm planning to spend the night in the van, then I usually like to know quite early on where that will be.


----------



## Citysafe

We sometimes ask a local church in advance if we can use their car park, if we need to stay in a specific place and make a donation for the roof (its seems all church have roof issues!)

Churches always feel safe - we just leave a message in the window saying we have permission.

Other than that we normally ask at a pub and they are ok if your having a pint or a meal.


----------



## Tucano

Chrisandjohn,
I personally feel that you are thinking too much, just get out there and do it.
I had intended going to the borders this coming Easter weekend but the weather may yet change my plan so, where to 8O 
Could be North, East, West or South, who knows, and who knows what I will do when I get there because I don't know where 'there' is yet.
I enjoy running, so do I run first then eat, or enjoy the view, eat then run or ~~~~~~~~~~
Haven't a clue but do know that it will be fun,
Have that fun, take care.
Norman.

Edit, did not complete your poll because I don't know :lol:


----------



## Telbell

blimey. 3 years on and the answers still keep coming


----------



## jhelm

The thing to remember about wildcamping is that you are not camping you are parking, overnight and staying in the camper. So you don't put anything outside unless it's obvious that it won't be a problem. We have been doing it almost exclusively for 5 years all over Europe from Holland to the south of Italy. Where you stay depends mostly on using common sense. If there is a place made for campers at 10 or 15 euro we might prefer to stay there as it just avoids problems, but we have stayed in many parking lots, on the side of streets, near rivers and the beach, and in parking lots of bars or restaurants. If in doubt ask around to see if it's ok. Wildcamping usually puts one closer to attractions, the city etc. Regular camp sites tend to be isolated and isolating. And since we are almost 100% independent we don't need the facilities unless we want to stay for several days in one spot.


----------



## Telbell

...... . and coming...


----------



## stewartwebr

Arrive late and depart early and leave the place exactly as we found it with no trace of us ever being there. That's our golden rule to wild camping and wish others would do the same.


----------



## Sonesta

Telbell said:


> blimey. 3 years on and the answers still keep coming


Ah but there's always newcomers who like to read other people's opinions and viewpoints Tel. Not everyone is hardened and experienced motorhomers like many of us lot are. . I know when we were new to motorhoming and all virginal, we gleaned a lot of useful tips and advice by reading such posts as this one.

So keep em coming folks....... LOL

Sue x


----------



## barryd

My wild camping thread was better than this one! 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-136968-0-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## aldra

Barry

I thought you had departed this life after dumping me

Still alive and kicking then?????

wild camping is not so easy regardless of what people say

it depends on the size of your van and where you find yourself at the end of the day

we are always safe with our hellhound

But more and more are no go parking areas

Never actually been moved on but a few times have been warned not to park there overnight by helpful police 

aldra


----------



## jonasw19

We are new to my. Never yet stayed on a campsite, except glideing sites. Loads of Aires and about 30% random wild sites.
We like to cycle if is flat especially rivers and old railways.
I like to pick a wild site before six in the evening as I find it less stressful. Don't mind if there is no one else, just move on if you aren't happy., Respect others and enjoy, it is just fine.
We were woken one day on the edge of Dartmoor by a pack of hounds flowing past our van and their tails thumping against the body. Half an hour later they returned after their exercise.

Jon


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

Generally too feek & weeble to wild camp but...
In the UK, there are spots which look OK and you can see whose permission to ask. When a landowner says yes you feel comfortable.
Also in UK, there are a lot of abandoned roads where they have built a new road to get rid of a bend. These are often ideal for an overnight stay.
In Spain, we tend to look for other vans. Although the police have been told to like motorhomes, local views can differ!
In Portugal there are so many places because the Portugese love their motorhomes and hate paying to park them for the night. Here we try to get somewhere by 3pm or all the spaces may be taken! I am told the Portugese have decided to make all their dams into aires. They have of lot of them, too.
In Italy we just ask in the villages and they will almost come with you to help you settle in!
Outside the UK, I always feel that we should make contact with someone local and try and spend a bit if only for a loaf of bread. Somehow that feels right and we feel safer too.

Patrick


----------



## jhelm

I don't know if it the economy or what but Italians seem to be getting more and more into the whole camper van thing. We just did a short trip from Belluno, to Soave, Verona and Trento and I could not believe how many campers we encountered. The good news is that it seems the locals are not fussing about parking overnight in parking lots. And I suppose the economy plus the convenience of being closer to where they want to be is a factor.


----------



## barryd

The wild camping rules in Italy are not they straight forward but thankfully they seem pretty relaxed about it and there are superb sostas everywhere. My experience of Italian motorhomers is they seem much younger than other countries but that could be down to the fact that I am usually there peak season


----------

